# Are all custom roms based off CM7 now?



## rnarc206 (Jun 26, 2011)

Are all custom roms based off CM7 now?

It seems that all roms seem to have the same options as cm7. So I'm wondeering if there all cm7 based now?


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

not ours.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

thread moved. Only releases are to be posted in developer section.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

No. Apex is AOSP and Blur-based. So are Shuji and Liberty. SSM is completely Blur. It just depends on the ROM. MIUI is CM7-based, but it is nothing like CM7.

Sent from my Liberated Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## rnarc206 (Jun 26, 2011)

It just seems like when cm7 came out all the other roms have all of the same features as cm7. Which is a good thing, it just made me think all were based off cm7.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

rnarc206 said:


> It just seems like when cm7 came out all the other roms have all of the same features as cm7. Which is a good thing, it just made me think all were based off cm7.


Basically, all of the 2nd init ROMs are based off of CM7. Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

No, actually holisticly speaking the majority are not based on cm7. Tbh, everything, including cm7, is based on AOSP technically, with their build qualities and even specialties seperating them at the Dev level.

r2/xoom/Linux -> aosp .. geared towards speed/battery and clutterfree. And they bring to bat many different things, center piece being God Mode.

Miui on the other hand is not aosp (yeah I know prolly everybody will disagree.... but hey ... they ain't open source....). Its a tad slower, more battery drain (even tho xchat has basically negated that. How I don't know....I am going to go with witchcraft, ouji boards, chicken sacrifices, and knitting); that said, it excels at high res graphics/ is inundated with gobs of out of the box features and add-ons/ and is the most customizable.

I'd go into cm7 but I'm guessing by your post you know bout it lol. The list continues from there ... ssx, liquid, liberty....etc. Then you have to look at manufacturer ("stock") based roms.

And thats just the x. Trust me, you go outside our locked boot loader.... there's plenty of other stuff. If I could make the stuff I've dev'ed for friends with Samsung/Sony/HTC work on the x.... o I'd be happy.....

So yeah, no.... in short... they ain't. If you were to start messing with and creating files and roms/themes/mods .... trust me .... you'd notice how different they all are in a heartbeat.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh, and it wasn't cm7 coming out for the x that sparked the growth. It was CVPCS who created all this. He just so happened to be using cm7 as his build platform. All the other big guns have been around for a long time spanning multiple devices.

2nd init/cvpcs voodoo = mastermind not cm7. Besides if you think back before then, most Roms were trying to be AOSP anyways....

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Debian Dog (Aug 25, 2011)

Until they get the battery situation under control I do not see myself running these new ROMs. I checked out a few over the last week but most of the features built in I have in apps AND i would rather have +25 hours of battery life out of the box instead of having to tweak and mess with things to get 18 hours... if I am lucky.

I will be sticking with either Vortex or Apex for now.


----------



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

battery on miui has been spectacular for me. especially on the newest gb kernel. i get longer battery now then i ever have on any other rom

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Like I said.... droidxchat = witch doctor! Or good with trimming SQL/framework and tweaking libs 

For the other post .... that's what's so great about having the selection. Everybody can be mostly satisfied with one or the other. Myself personally, I use the hellspawn/son of Sam ROM mostly. When taking a break from that its usually r2's omfgb or revs cm7.

Just like how you enjoy the battery life ... I enjoy the performance and making the phone tailored to myself. Tho you can do that on stock Roms, you can't quite do it to the level I like, so I trade in a couple hrs of battery for it!

Besides 18 hrs is more than enough for me... hell rarely talk on it as is... and 911 calls/texts me more than everybody else anyhow lol, so it works...

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"blackadept said:


> Like I said.... droidxchat = witch doctor! Or good with trimming SQL/framework and tweaking libs
> 
> For the other post .... that's what's so great about having the selection. Everybody can be mostly satisfied with one or the other. Myself personally, I use the hellspawn/son of Sam ROM mostly. When taking a break from that its usually r2's omfgb or revs cm7.
> 
> ...


Hellspawn/ son of sam rom?


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

davidukfl said:


> battery on miui has been spectacular for me. especially on the newest gb kernel. i get longer battery now then i ever have on any other rom
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I agree, battery life on the GB kernal is spectacular. Im running CM7 GB and I've been running 14 hours (med. use) and still have 50 percent left.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Lol my project ROM.... its earnings that nickname quite quickly tho lately....

And yeah I agree that the gb battery is quite nice, especially when added to aosp and its customization. I have dual booted it Ubuntu onto it, did a fair bit of decently heavy cross compiling on it, then used it to watch TV, and then back to using the phone to cross compile ontop of itself...... still got 11 hrs out of it.... which is pretty good in my eyes, that's what sold me on it anyhow.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"blackadept said:


> Lol my project ROM.... its earnings that nickname quite quickly tho lately....
> 
> And yeah I agree that the gb battery is quite nice, especially when added to aosp and its customization. I have dual booted it Ubuntu onto it, did a fair bit of decently heavy cross compiling on it, then used it to watch TV, and then back to using the phone to cross compile ontop of itself...... still got 11 hrs out of it.... which is pretty good in my eyes, that's what sold me on it anyhow.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Link to the page of the rom?


----------



## Debian Dog (Aug 25, 2011)

I am giving Miui another go I love the dimming options

Beamed from my DroidX


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Its not out yet. It still has a lot left that I have to figure out how to pull off ... or IF I can (starting to wonder/doubt myself lol .....).

If it the sweet, sweet, baby jeebus does come down from his holy big wheels and make these mods work right ... then I'll be more than happy to share it lol. Gotta be said tho, its more of a proof of concept/personal ROM (P.o.C. part is what's cause the headaches) than it is a regular RoM like your used to. So if it does get completed.... might love it/most might hate it lol.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

